# Cancelled NHS cycle due to wrong dosage of Gonal F.. Can I fight for another go



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hey 

I have just been told to stop taking my gonal F and have to see consultant at RFC tomorrow. The nurse on the phone said it looked like I was on the wrong dose of Gonal F. Is there a chance I can fight for another go on the NHS?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Heavenli

I would try my damnest isnt yur fault hun that you where on the wrong dose.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Heavenly,

As far as I know, they only count a 'cycle' once you have had egg collection, so you would definately be entitled to another go.

There is no way that they could consider this your go as they have put you wrong!!!  

Dee


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Thanks girls... Will let u know how I get on. I can't believe it. Dr Williamson told me this morning I had lots of follicles measuring around 11. So I was responding... just not enough.


----------

